# Coleccionadores de Meteoritos



## jdc (10 Jul 2012 às 21:12)

Existe aqui alguém no forum que como eu coleccione meteoritos?

Comecei a minha colecção a 1 ano numa ida aos EUA e numa loja de minerais encontrei um pequeno meteorito, fiquei maravilhado com a sensação de ter algo  extra-terrestre, hoje já conto com uma colecção de mais de 100
Gostava de partilhar ou até mesmo trocar exemplares e se alguém tem algum para venda que me diga.


----------



## Zapiao (10 Jul 2012 às 23:27)

Fotos sff para verificar a veracidade


----------



## jdc (11 Jul 2012 às 11:31)

Não tenho a colecção fotografada nem editada, porque estou a espera das férias para o fazer, vou colocar 2 fotos de dois que comprei na semana passada

*Sikhote-alin *





*
Seymchan Pallasite*


----------



## cloud9 (11 Jul 2012 às 20:07)

Também tenho uma pequena colecção, deixo a ligação do Encyclopedia of Meteorites onde tenho alguns da minha colecção.
http://www.encyclopedia-of-meteorites.com/collection.aspx?id=3067


----------



## supercell (25 Jul 2012 às 22:11)

Tens algum apanhado em Portugal?
Qual costuma ser o preço? :assobio:


----------



## cloud9 (25 Jul 2012 às 23:40)

Vou colocar um link onde constam as quedas conhecidas no nosso país

http://www.lpi.usra.edu/meteor/index.php?sea=&sfor=names&ants=&falls=&valids=&stype=contains&lrec=50&map=ge&browse=&country=Portugal&srt=name&categ=All&mblist=All&rect=&phot=&snew=0&pnt=Normal%20table&code=16725

A nível de exemplares só tenho pequenas fatias da queda de Ourique, Jurumenha, Chaves e São Julião de Moreira, e a nível de valores os meteoritos portugueses pela raridade estão entre os mais caros, e mesmos que os queiras comprar encontrar um a venda e sempre um achado


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jul 2012 às 23:33)

Ter um meteorito deve ser como ter um cofre cheio de ouro. Eu gostava de ter um e também ver exposições de meteoritos e poder tocá-los, mas não sei se alguem os vende, porque é um achado muito valioso e vender por uma quantia pequena, sabendo que um meteorito não tem um preço certo é um coisa que tem de ser bem pensada porque no futuro pode valer mesmo muito dinheiro.


----------



## cloud9 (29 Jul 2012 às 15:31)

E existem meteoritos com valores exorbitantes, mas existem outros bem baratos com os exemplares do norte de África. Sobre exposições de meteoritos só raramente em feiras de minerais e não compensa comprar porque os valores são bem elevados. Se estiveres interessado em ter algum manda me mensagem privada que digo te onde os podes comprar.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Set 2012 às 15:30)

Boa Tarde!!!

Precisava de saber se alguem vende meteoritos para começar a fazer coleção e também precisava de saber se existe alguma loja física ou online que venda meteoritos???

Obrigado


----------



## cloud9 (15 Set 2012 às 15:58)

Boas Miguel,

Em relação a lojas de venda de meteoritos talvez encontres em lojas de minerais, já encontrei alguns á venda mas nunca comprei nenhum, porque os valores apresentados são ridículos. Mas há que ter em atenção, nessas lojas encontrei falsos meteoritos, nem sempre é fácil diferenciar e podemos estar a ser enganados.
Tenho alguns exemplares para venda e enviei por PM indicações.
No ebay existem á venda, ter em atenção em comprar a um membro da IMCA (International Meteorite Collectors Association) para coleccionadores inexperientes. Mesmo assim no ebay esta semana levei com um barrete.
Se tiverem duvida de que se trata de um meteorito verdadeiro posso fazer o teste através de microscópio. 







Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Tarde!!!
> 
> Precisava de saber se alguem vende meteoritos para começar a fazer coleção e também precisava de saber se existe alguma loja física ou online que venda meteoritos???
> 
> Obrigado


----------



## camrov8 (9 Fev 2013 às 17:21)

tens o sempre velhinho ebay se não encontras lá. Mas aviso-te e já deves ter visto os post são caríssimos, o melhor e procura-los tu mesmo. com um íman podes recolher micro-meteoritos os grandes arranja um detector de metais e muita paciência


----------



## fdemoulins (31 Out 2013 às 11:50)

Bom dia a todos,

Sou um colecionador Françês de meteoritos vivendo na regiao de Aveiro, e vendo uma parte da minha colecçao no ebay neste momento.
Aqui esta o link de uma delas, e pode ver os outros objectos cliquando no "Ver os outros objectos".

Cumprimentos

Fabrice


----------



## fdemoulins (31 Out 2013 às 11:51)

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181250466520


----------



## fdemoulins (17 Mar 2015 às 15:39)

jdc disse:


> Existe aqui alguém no forum que como eu coleccione meteoritos?
> 
> Comecei a minha colecção a 1 ano numa ida aos EUA e numa loja de minerais encontrei um pequeno meteorito, fiquei maravilhado com a sensação de ter algo  extra-terrestre, hoje já conto com uma colecção de mais de 100
> Gostava de partilhar ou até mesmo trocar exemplares e se alguém tem algum para venda que me diga.



Ola JDC e os outros,

Como ninguem respondeu, tento outra vez... Eu sou o primeiro (e unico) colecionador certificado IMCA do país e queria encontrar outros colecionadores do país para conversar, vendas ou trocas...
Não hesitem a contactar-me.

Cumprimentos

Fabrice


----------



## João Pereira (17 Jan 2016 às 16:34)

Boa tarde,

Tenho uma "pedra" que o meu falecido avô diz ter apanhado ainda quente e que há alguns anos essa "pedra" apenas servia para "prender" uma porta. Segundo ele, o objeto caiu do céu abrindo um buraco no solo. Vou colocar aqui umas fotos para ver se me sabe dizer o que isto é.
Esta "pedra" tem a volta de 2 a 3 kg.
Cumprimentos,
João Pereira.


----------



## cdias (10 Mar 2016 às 19:45)

fdemoulins disse:


> Ola JDC e os outros,
> 
> Como ninguem respondeu, tento outra vez... Eu sou o primeiro (e unico) colecionador certificado IMCA do país e queria encontrar outros colecionadores do país para conversar, vendas ou trocas...
> Não hesitem a contactar-me.
> ...


Tenho um meteorito que poderia considerar vender...


----------



## cdias (10 Mar 2016 às 19:51)

jdc disse:


> Existe aqui alguém no forum que como eu coleccione meteoritos?
> 
> Comecei a minha colecção a 1 ano numa ida aos EUA e numa loja de minerais encontrei um pequeno meteorito, fiquei maravilhado com a sensação de ter algo  extra-terrestre, hoje já conto com uma colecção de mais de 100
> Gostava de partilhar ou até mesmo trocar exemplares e se alguém tem algum para venda....


----------



## Nfeijao (12 Mar 2016 às 01:53)

Eu encontrei 3 "calhaus" altamente ferrosos e gostaria de saber se se trata de um meteorito ou um meteo wrong


----------



## Nfeijao (12 Mar 2016 às 01:58)

Um com 134g, outro com 235g e outro com 7.100kg!!! Todos encontrados no mesmo spot,  praia/montanha.


----------



## Priscilla Rodrigues (6 Jun 2016 às 21:08)

Gostaria que alguém me ajudasse a verificar se essas estruturas são mesmo aerólitos. Desde já, obrigada.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Jun 2016 às 22:49)

Priscilla Rodrigues disse:


> Gostaria que alguém me ajudasse a verificar se essas estruturas são mesmo aerólitos. Desde já, obrigada.


se poderes coloca fotos.  o primeiro passo para verificar isso é vê-res se é magnetico um simples magneto (íman) se for há grande possibilidade de ser, pois na terra há poucos minerais magnéticos, tens magnetite e alguns elementos com ferro. 
a aparência conta vá a net e procure imagens, os não ferrosos são mais difíceis so um entendido pode dizer. tanto uns como outros valem o seu peso em ouro


----------



## fdemoulins (7 Out 2016 às 10:33)

Bom dia,

Deixo aqui a minha página Facebook com a minha coleção: https://www.facebook.com/Stones.from.outer.space
e
a minha loja no Ebay: http://www.ebay.fr/usr/stones.from.outer.space

Estou certificado IMCA.


----------



## Astroamador (12 Nov 2016 às 16:01)

Boa tarde!

Eu sou colecionador de micrometeoritos!
Para quem quiser ver/comprar:

*Micrometeorito #1: *
https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/meteorito-micro-1-IDzRC2h.html

*Micrometeorito #2:*
https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/meteorito-micro-2-IDzRC0t.html

Ambos apanhados no mes de Novembro 2016.

Meu contacto: *astrodavidcunha@gmail.com*

Obrigado!


----------



## Dark (25 Ago 2017 às 02:11)

Boa noite gostaria de confirmar se um objecto k possuo é mesmo um metiorito
Aparência rochosa relevo acentuado orifícios pequeninos grãos k parecem diamantes bastante brilhantes este objecto foi adquirido por mim no meu patio a céu aberto numa noite linda véu cheio de estrelas ouvi um barulho na minha direção e ao olhar para o chão acimentado reparo num risco fino e contínuo que terminava neste belicismo objecto já lá vão uns 17 anos gostaria k me podem ajudar a identificar o que é
Já houve quem mo quisesse comprar e por um valor bastante apetecível mas nunca me quiz desfazer dele pois admiro-o muito
Como consigo colocar fotos aqui

Obrigado Alexandra


----------



## Toby (25 Ago 2017 às 07:28)

Dark disse:


> Boa noite gostaria de confirmar se um objecto k possuo é mesmo um metiorito
> Aparência rochosa relevo acentuado orifícios pequeninos grãos k parecem diamantes bastante brilhantes este objecto foi adquirido por mim no meu patio a céu aberto numa noite linda véu cheio de estrelas ouvi um barulho na minha direção e ao olhar para o chão acimentado reparo num risco fino e contínuo que terminava neste belicismo objecto já lá vão uns 17 anos gostaria k me podem ajudar a identificar o que é
> Já houve quem mo quisesse comprar e por um valor bastante apetecível mas nunca me quiz desfazer dele pois admiro-o muito
> Como consigo colocar fotos aqui
> ...



Bom dia,

http://hdt.mnhn.fr/histoire/index/expertise/met.htm
http://www.carionmineraux.com/reconnaitre_une_meteorite.htm
http://meteor-center.com/blog/
https://www.fripon.org/

Em Portugal:
https://ciencias.ulisboa.pt/pt/a-faculdade
http://www.universia.pt/universidades/universidade-porto/in/29450
http://meteornews.org/ (contact portuguese:  http://meteornews.org/author/carlos-saraiva/)

*IMPORTANDO: confiar um teste unicamente à cientistas.*


----------



## welliton (8 Jan 2018 às 16:34)

cdias disse:


> Tenho um meteorito que poderia considerar vender...


bom dia tenho um suposto meteorito , poderia me enviar um whatsapp 584142446219


----------



## jorge hs (12 Fev 2018 às 12:09)

Boa tarde, tenho duas pedras que julgo serem meteoritos, ambas são magneticas e muito densas, anexo fotos para o caso de alguém me poder dar uma ajuda


----------



## RAPM (12 Abr 2018 às 12:36)

Bom dia, há vários anos que tenho em posse,
 uma pedra encontrada  no barrocal Algarvio que em muitos anos questionei.me do que seria, actualmente como apresenta várias características como a cor negra,pesada como fosse um ferro e com magnetização, tudo aponta que seja um meteorito, tem o peso de 200 gramas mais ou menos gostaria se saber se alguém tem interesse em adquirir.


----------



## Jonathas (13 Out 2018 às 15:14)

jdc disse:


> Existe aqui alguém no forum que como eu coleccione meteoritos?
> 
> Comecei a minha colecção a 1 ano numa ida aos EUA e numa loja de minerais encontrei um pequeno meteorito, fiquei maravilhado com a sensação de ter algo  extra-terrestre, hoje já conto com uma colecção de mais de 100
> Gostava de partilhar ou até mesmo trocar exemplares e se alguém tem algum para venda que me diga.


----------



## Jonathas (13 Out 2018 às 15:15)

Boa tarde!

Tenho um pedaço de meteorito raro, tem interesse?
Meu contato +351 968458395 só watssap


----------



## Jonathas (13 Out 2018 às 15:18)

Boa tarde!

Tenho um pedaço de meteorito raro, tem interesse?
Meu contato +351 968458395 só watssap


----------



## Mário Martins (15 Out 2018 às 02:55)

Boa noite,

Tenho um pedaço de metal que chegou do Brasil ou do Zimbabwe (penso que na altura estávamos a receber açúcar do Brasil). Esse pedaço de metal é estranho é ligeiramente magnético, mas não enferruja. Tem uma espécie de nódulo de matéria carbonizada que não faço ideia o que seja. É denso e tem as seguintes características: 33 mm de espessura; 66 mm largura; 97 mm comprimento; e peso 602 gr.

Deixo 3 fotos em PDF com dois tipos de luz.
Cumps


----------



## Mário Martins (15 Out 2018 às 03:01)

fdemoulins disse:


> Ola JDC e os outros,
> 
> Como ninguem respondeu, tento outra vez... Eu sou o primeiro (e unico) colecionador certificado IMCA do país e queria encontrar outros colecionadores do país para conversar, vendas ou trocas...
> Não hesitem a contactar-me.
> ...



Boa noite Frabrice,

Tenho um pedaço de metal que chegou do Brasil ou do Zimbabwe (mas na altura estávamos a receber açúcar do Brasil). Esse pedaço de metal é estranho e é ligeiramente magnético, mas não enferruja. Tem uma espécie de nódulo de matéria carbonizada que não faço ideia o que seja. É denso e tem as seguintes características: 33 mm de espessura; 66 mm largura; 97 mm comprimento; e peso 602 gr.

Eu penso que seja um meteorito, mas não tenho a certeza. O aspecto não é o original, penso que está assim por ter passado pelo processo de obtenção de açúcar...

Deixo 3 fotos em PDF com dois tipos de luz.

Cumps

Mário


----------



## Nelson Gonçalves (20 Fev 2019 às 10:55)

Bom dia. Este é o meu recente achado, não sou colecionador logo o meu interesse será vender a quem esteja interessado. Se alguém me puder ajudar na sua avaliação agradeço. Cumprimentos.
Nelson Gonçalves

nelsonreis.nrg@gmail.com
935434103


----------



## Nelson Gonçalves (20 Fev 2019 às 11:41)

Bom dia. Alguém me pode ajudar na identificação? Não sou colecionador logo pretendo vender.


----------



## António Costa (31 Mar 2019 às 22:26)

boas, a muito tempo ao entrar numa vinha deparei com umas pedras estranas iguais ou parecidas com a foto de cima, .pretas vidradas ferrosas como se estivessem a derreter, nesse terreno penso que até tem mais, eu trouxe uma ou duas para casa, onde devo analisar?


----------



## camrov8 (1 Abr 2019 às 00:51)

são  meteoritos ferrosos se tiver um magneto pode testar, pois são muito atraídos, os carboniferos são mais raros e difíceis de identificar, pode por um objecto tipo uma moeda para se ter noção do tamanho, alguns podem atingir valores muito simpáticos


----------



## artlou (11 Abr 2019 às 11:48)

Bom Dia, encontrei este artigo, enterrado a  30cm de profundidade. com dimensões: 9cm comprimento, 6cm largura, e 3cm altura. Pesa 210g e é atraído por íman. quando o desenterrei tinha uma capa muito espessa de ferrugem, pelo que estava  enterrado há muito tempo. posso também dizer que no local do achado mais ou menos a mesma profundidade (25 a 30cm) se encontram vestígios da época de D. João V, a partir do ano 1700.
Alguém me sabe dizer se será um meteorito(sidetito)? Não faço colecção, pelo que se tiver valor será para venda.
alguem me pode ajudar? Obrigado


----------



## camrov8 (12 Abr 2019 às 00:02)

artlou disse:


> Bom Dia, encontrei este artigo, enterrado a  30cm de profundidade. com dimensões: 9cm comprimento, 6cm largura, e 3cm altura. Pesa 210g e é atraído por íman. quando o desenterrei tinha uma capa muito espessa de ferrugem, pelo que estava  enterrado há muito tempo. posso também dizer que no local do achado mais ou menos a mesma profundidade (25 a 30cm) se encontram vestígios da época de D. João V, a partir do ano 1700.
> Alguém me sabe dizer se será um meteorito(sidetito)? Não faço colecção, pelo que se tiver valor será para venda.
> alguem me pode ajudar? Obrigado


é sem duvida um meteorito cá para nós off record foi com detector de metais certo? é do tipo ferroso como já disse são os mais comuns ainda assim podem dar uns cobres como já disse se fosse carbonífero teria aí um belo achado mas esses não aparecem nos detectores


----------



## artlou (12 Abr 2019 às 00:35)

camrov8 disse:


> é sem duvida um meteorito cá para nós off record foi com detector de metais certo? é do tipo ferroso como já disse são os mais comuns ainda assim podem dar uns cobres como já disse se fosse carbonífero teria aí um belo achado mas esses não aparecem nos detectores




nao foi com detetor, foi a plantar um olival. mas ja algumas pessoas da aldeia encontraram moedas de d.joao a esta profundidade, pelo que sendo meteorito sera posterior a 1700. também me parece meteorito mas como sao encontrados artefactos da epoca de d.joao nao podera ser algum tipo de fundiçao falhada da epoca? sendo meteorito com este aspeto e peso quanto vale?


----------



## camrov8 (12 Abr 2019 às 00:43)

artlou disse:


> nao foi com detetor, foi a plantar um olival. mas ja algumas pessoas da aldeia encontraram moedas de d.joao a esta profundidade, pelo que sendo meteorito sera posterior a 1700. também me parece meteorito mas como sao encontrados artefactos da epoca de d.joao nao podera ser algum tipo de fundiçao falhada da epoca? sendo meteorito com este aspeto e peso quanto vale?


pela cor não será antigo e não se esqueça que podem se enterrar ao chocar com o solo, pois do que sei a escoria não possui essa aparência do que sei 4€ por grama


----------



## artlou (12 Abr 2019 às 00:53)

camrov8 disse:


> pela cor não será antigo e não se esqueça que podem se enterrar ao chocar com o solo, pois do que sei a escoria não possui essa aparência do que sei 4€ por grama



conhece alguem interessado em comprar?


----------



## camrov8 (12 Abr 2019 às 21:54)

artlou disse:


> conhece alguem interessado em comprar?


pois isso já não sei mas se procurar na internet deve existir quem compre mas não espere que lhe deem o preço que acha justa


----------



## André Pereira (20 Mai 2019 às 12:37)

Bom dia,sou novo por aqui pois tenho alguns exemplares que penso serem meteoritos. Alguém entendido,pode por gentileza explicar as fotos que envio.
Obrigado


----------



## André Pereira (20 Mai 2019 às 12:39)

André Pereira disse:


> Bom dia,sou novo por aqui pois tenho alguns exemplares que penso serem meteoritos. Alguém entendido,pode por gentileza explicar as fotos que envio.
> Obrigado


Nao consigo carregar as fotos,aos interessados posso enviar WhatsApp.
919056044


----------



## camrov8 (20 Mai 2019 às 22:18)

o colega anexou as imagens em pdf pode tentar


----------



## pedro mateus (29 Set 2019 às 21:01)

Boa noite sera que me consegue dizer se isto que encontrei e um meteorito?


----------



## camrov8 (30 Set 2019 às 12:28)

infelizmente não parece, pelo que vejo parece ser escoria de alguma antiga industria, na zona onde moro vejo muito disso perto de antigas fabricas de vidro


----------



## Viriato (27 Out 2021 às 12:18)




----------



## Viriato (27 Out 2021 às 12:24)

Encontrei este objeto com o detector de metais, é magnético e depois de o limpar ( um pouco )levei a um ourives que disse que era metal precioso. Mas não confirmou se é ouro ou platina, é possível que seja um meteorito?


----------



## Merino (17 Dez 2021 às 17:42)

Julgo ter encontrado um meteorito, pois é pesado e passando uma lixa aparece metal, tipo aço. Onde posso em Portugal certificar?


----------

